# WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

*WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*









Strela 3017

Ric


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*


----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

I always find leader bands go better with most of my watches. But this hot hot summer pushed me in another direction - Strela on Marburger Milanese:


----------



## travex (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Relaxing with Amphibia


----------



## Weisoseis (Apr 26, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*









I think I found the perfect strap for this little beauty, NOS by eulit.


----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Oversized amphibian dude


----------



## gekos (Dec 24, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Like Ric Capucho Strela 3017


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## Tarquin (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

1st September 2013 - Proper retro SLAVA!


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Loving my 1967! Old photos but It's on my wrist as I type this.


----------



## RobNJ (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Late-Soviet, cream and gold Poljot alarm, pretty close to NOS. I put in a lazy bid and ended up with it. There's a bit of corrosion at the edges of the hands, visible on this helpfully overexposed photo (no one ever accused me of good photography), but on the other hand the green pips and fill paint are nicely intact. Needs a new band.


----------



## mp34me (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Arrived last week from J. Kampmann...


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*



mp34me said:


> Arrived last week from J. Kampmann...
> 
> View attachment 1208667
> 
> View attachment 1208668


As you may know, this one is from the Poljot, not the Vostok catalogue.


----------



## billbrasky (Nov 26, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Here are a couple more pics of that Slava 2428 I posted in last weeks thread. I got a few request for more pics. I'm in the process of moving places and the lighting in my apartment is really bad right now, so they aren't the best photos.


----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

What a monster! The crown looks quite worn while the case is pristine. Is the case steel?


----------



## billbrasky (Nov 26, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*



sci said:


> What a monster! The crown looks quite worn while the case is pristine.
> 
> Is the case steel?


Yep, fairly nice steel as well. The curved backside is what really threw me off when I first recieved it. I can't remember seeing it before.


----------



## gekos (Dec 24, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Another Poljot SIGNAL


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Been wearing the RR for the last 2 days


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Cavalry Amphidirskie on modified NATO this damp morning.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*



mp34me said:


> Arrived last week from J. Kampmann...
> 
> View attachment 1208667
> 
> View attachment 1208668


Totally Awesome! Great find. Enjoy.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Going old school this morning with the first mechanical watch I ever bought (back in 1989 or so). I still love this Komandirskie! :-d

Later, I'll take my Scuba Dude to the pool. Cheers, Jon


----------



## travex (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Same as yesterday, I like this RR reissue.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Getting ready to head to the pool with the wife and kids to celebrate Labor Day here in the US. The Dude abides... (not bad for a cell phone pic)


----------



## OCDood (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Komandirskie with Frontier Forces emblem:


----------



## RobNJ (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Tatarstan 50-year victory commemorative:









The watch has some issues with winding, but it has been behaving well for the past 7 hours so I thought it should be rewarded.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Zaria 3105


----------



## RobNJ (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

I feel so lazy...I'm surrounded by people who actually bother to set their dates!


----------



## billbrasky (Nov 26, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Three Slavas in a row for me! This is my last one though.


----------



## mp34me (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*



JonS1967 said:


> Totally Awesome! Great find. Enjoy.


Thank you. This is NOS from Julian. He still has stock.

2305P wostok chronograph panzer | Poljot 24

If you are willing to pay the price, this is a great addition to your collection. I live in the US so I did not have to pay VAT. But still a lot of money.


----------



## mp34me (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Another one from Julian Kampmann... I believe it is NOS because I see the Poljot stamp on the movement. Not the Maktime stamp.






T


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*



mp34me said:


> Thank you. This is NOS from Julian. He still has stock.
> 
> 2305P wostok chronograph panzer | Poljot 24
> 
> If you are willing to pay the price, this is a great addition to your collection. I live in the US so I did not have to pay VAT. But still a lot of money.


Wow! That is temptiting. Thank you for sharing your source. A little more than I can spend at the moment though :-|. Would be a nice compliment to my late 80's Tankist though.


----------



## heimdalg (Apr 17, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Back to work, so Strela...


----------



## OCDood (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Pobeda with Spetsnaz VDV - 76th Guards Air Assault Division emblem on cammo canvas NATO strap:


----------



## REDSWAN13 (Aug 19, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

At home with a Slava.


----------



## drbobguy (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Just got this one today. Pretty nice! Not something I'd buy at full price, but I found a used one for under $200 on eBay and it looks to be in near-pristine condition. The band is original and by the wear I can tell it's probably only been worn 10-30 times or so. Finding it was the result of searching for non-obvious things. It was obvious the seller couldn't read the writing and he said it was an "automatic Russian watch."

I think this is probably the cheaper plated version of course, but I don't see a hallmark for the plating depth on the back like I've seen in other photos.


----------



## JRMTactical (May 4, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Some of the new guys may not have ever been introduced to "Scooby" the Scuba Dude (as so named by the ever great Senignol)..  New production blue "Dude" in Ministry case, Dave Murphy S/S bezel with discontinued blue "Demineur" bezel insert and new hands to add an updated look. I'm currently waiting on a CCCP Scuba Dude that looks as good as I've ever seen. The old CCCP Dude I had I sold to a forum member a long time ago, just can't remember when...so the vintage guy will be a welcome addition!

Honestly, this was one of my favorite mods that I did, and I've been proud of it!


----------



## Arizone (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*









New NATO came today. I finally tracked down a seller of this style in something smaller than 20mm, advertised as 18mm. Turns out it's actually a bit larger around 19mm so the edges crimp a little bit at the lugs, but it still works and if softer feeling compared to my other rougher solid black NATO which is a bit under 18mm.

I've also been loving the new lume I applied, seeing it glow as I pass through the dimmer areas of the house.



JRMTactical said:


> Some of the new guys may not have ever been introduced to "Scooby" the Scuba Dude (as so named by the ever great Senignol)..  New production blue "Dude" in Ministry case, Dave Murphy S/S bezel with discontinued blue "Demineur" bezel insert and new hands to add an updated look. I'm currently waiting on a CCCP Scuba Dude that looks as good as I've ever seen. The old CCCP Dude I had I sold to a forum member a long time ago, just can't remember when...so the vintage guy will be a welcome addition!
> 
> Honestly, this was one of my favorite mods that I did, and I've been proud of it!


I'm not really liking the hands, but the bezel is certainly nice. Maybe it's because they're black which is out of place compared to the other silver and white details. I'm curious though as to what other aftermarket hands people have used.


----------



## OCDood (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*



Arizone said:


> New NATO came today. I finally tracked down a seller of this style in something smaller than 20mm, advertised as 18mm. Turns out it's actually a bit larger around 19mm so the edges crimp a little bit at the lugs, but it still works and if softer feeling compared to my other rougher solid black NATO which is a bit under 18mm.


I just got my second 18mm canvas NATO in the mail today. I have a tan and green cammo, with a navy style cammo in the mail, and only paid $8.99 each with free shipping. I wash mine down with clear water under the sink when I get them and once they've dried are really soft and comfortable.

I don't own a nylon NATO, but I imagine it's quite a bit thicker than the nylon, as I find it necessary to put the springbars in with the strap held onto the watch.


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

drbobguy said:


> Just got this one today. Pretty nice! Not something I'd buy at full price, but I found a used one for under $200 on eBay and it looks to be in near-pristine condition. The band is original and by the wear I can tell it's probably only been worn 10-30 times or so. Finding it was the result of searching for non-obvious things. It was obvious the seller couldn't read the writing and he said it was an "automatic Russian watch."
> 
> I think this is probably the cheaper plated version of course, but I don't see a hallmark for the plating depth on the back like I've seen in other photos.


Made by Polet Chronos, poletx.ru


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*


----------



## gekos (Dec 24, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

_Raketa_


----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Another Vostok today.


----------



## junkman (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*


----------



## dowsing (May 3, 2007)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Stress free Strela


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Poljot this morning;


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Sekonda Alarm today:










Looking for suggestions for a less utilitarian looking strap.


----------



## OCDood (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

My Komandirskie dedicated to the City of Elabuga in the Republic of Tatarstan:


















Devils Tower featured in the graphic foreground.


----------



## ch196 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Chaika 2628


----------



## billbrasky (Nov 26, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*









This Gorbachev 3133. Just kind of threw in a bid last year for this watch, brand new. I wasn't terribly interested in it, and didn't think I'd win. So, I forgot about it and of course I won it for a fraction of what they are supposed to sell for. Still, I wasn't too thrilled about it for some reason. I think maybe because I'm really not into gold watches at all.

After wearing it a couple times I really love it now. I've been wearing it the past couple days and have really enjoyed it. I've gotten many compliments too.


----------



## billbrasky (Nov 26, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*








Not what it seems to be


----------



## Yunzi (Dec 16, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

USSR era Sekonda - Raketa movement. Off the bay with a mismatched crown, replaced with a spare I had. Polished it up and replaced the strap. Lovely watch and keeps good time.


----------



## invernomuto (May 7, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Amphibia Ministry case, orange dial, with NATO strap.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*



emoscambio said:


> Not what it seems to be


Has this the 'golden' finished movement Igor has.

Looks great but shame about the name imo 

edit....just seen your post. Poljot stamp, cool.


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

arktika1148 said:


> Has this the 'golden' finished movement Igor has.
> 
> Looks great but shame about the name imo
> 
> edit....just seen your post. Poljot stamp, cool.


Oh well, both modern days Hanhart, which afaik was not in this exact business anymore, and Poljot or whoever did it in Russia, similarly mimicked an old watch of the wartime. The dial design was a standard defined by the German military (Tutima, Glasshütte a.s.o) Both have the wrong movement in it, and no flyback either. HanhartUSA asked for 4500 USD, the Russians for 250USD. 
But this is only is my own personal view, which no one as to agree with.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*























































*POLJOT* "_Traveller 5_"


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Vostok Europe Antonov Mriya today.

Here it is yesterday on a Steinhart band.








And how I'm wearing it now on its original VE signed metal bracelet.








I like it both ways but I think I'm going to leave it on the bracelet for a while.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)




----------



## OCDood (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Vostok Amphibia on Zim bracelet:


















The image on the dial is commemorating the September 1993 675th anniversary of the restoration of the Bahauddin Naqshbandi, a famous monument in the Bukhara Province of Uzbekistan.


----------



## weodmonath (Aug 4, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

End of a long day. Time to relax with a pint of Bitter....


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*


----------



## OCDood (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Raketa 24 Hour World Time on SS bracelet:


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

A good bit of this one recently. The east is red, even if the skies are grey here


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

I decided to wrist test my newly arrived '49 Kirova this morning - the Zulu is very comfortable but It meeds a more suitable open end strap (suggestions?)


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*



OCDood said:


> Vostok Amphibia on Zim bracelet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OCDood, I love the research and pictures you're sharing with us on the backgrounds of these commemorative dials - fine work!


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*



Ham2 said:


> View attachment 1213270
> 
> The Zulu is very comfortable but It meeds a more suitable open end strap (suggestions?)


Ham2, I see that Ledermax (ledermax2011 on eBay) is doing open-ended straps at the moment (here 18mm black). His workmanship is great value, and I'm sure he'd do you a great one in a colour and finish to really set off that great Kirova


----------



## JRMTactical (May 4, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*



Ham2 said:


> View attachment 1213270
> 
> 
> I decided to wrist test my newly arrived '49 Kirova this morning - the Zulu is very comfortable but It meeds a more suitable open end strap (suggestions?)


I happened upon a seller on the bay "yevgen62", and he either makes or has someone make some fairly nice looking, affordable period correct straps. Here's a link to one, you can use it to look up the rest of his auctions. I think I'm going to get one or two of his to try out....there are some nice looking straps there.

20mm Pilot Aviator Style for Chrono Urofa Hanhart Lemania WW Wrist Watch Band | eBay


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

OhDark30 said:


> Ham2, I see that Ledermax (ledermax2011 on eBay) is doing open-ended straps at the moment (here 18mm black). His workmanship is great value, and I'm sure he'd do you a great one in a colour and finish to really set off that great Kirova


Thanks O.D.30 - I'll have a look


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

JRMTactical said:


> I happened upon a seller on the bay "yevgen62", and he either makes or has someone make some fairly nice looking, affordable period correct straps. Here's a link to one, you can use it to look up the rest of his auctions. I think I'm going to get one or two of his to try out....there are some nice looking straps there.
> 
> 20mm Pilot Aviator Style for Chrono Urofa Hanhart Lemania WW Wrist Watch Band | eBay


Thanks Bobby - I had actually saw those - nice authentic look to them - and was thinking of trying one out.


----------



## JRMTactical (May 4, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*



Ham2 said:


> Thanks Bobby - I had actually saw those - nice authentic look to them - and was thinking of trying one out.


Any time! I like the pilot straps he has....I think he says the leather is 3mm thick, that's pretty nice for the price!


----------



## RobNJ (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Horrible cell phone photo, but Vostok Olympic stuck in traffic on the way to the office. Part of my Sochi Preparedness Kit, to be unveiled later.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Started the day out with my 3133:







Then I got this in the post:







Amphibia from Amil!


----------



## JRMTactical (May 4, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

I did my time....


----------



## WFH (Aug 4, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*


----------



## billbrasky (Nov 26, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*



JRMTactical said:


> I did my time....


Too bad they don't make a "OIF" or "OEF" dials so I could say the same. I always thought it was odd Vostok made those dials. What is the story behind that anyway?


----------



## JRMTactical (May 4, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*



billbrasky said:


> Too bad they don't make a "OIF" or "OEF" dials so I could say the same. I always thought it was odd Vostok made those dials. What is the story behind that anyway?


IDK the whole story, but the USSR was emerging after the Cold War and Vostok saw a way to honor the Coalition (mainly the U.S. as seen with the flag)... They (Vostok) took out ads in Stars & Stripes and got some press coverage...my best guess, it was a pretty smooth advertising promo and marketing campaign! A WHOLE new world to sell watches to...CAPITALISM!!  I had to have one, and finally got an excellent example last year. Hard to believe its been 23 years this past August when it all got started. Makes me OLD....sheesh... It was a very short, non-protracted campaign. But holy hell it is something I still live every day.


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

watching Costa Rica vs. USA soccer match! COSTA RICA winning !!!


Untitled by josmo506, on Flickr

Vostok Amphibia, Vostok mission 5/6 commemorative on my Costa Rica flag NATO! go CR go CR!!!


----------



## JRMTactical (May 4, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*



jose-CostaRica said:


> watching Costa Rica vs. USA soccer match! COSTA RICA winning !!!
> 
> 
> Untitled by josmo506, on Flickr
> ...


I'm too afraid to wear mine, Jose....I might get some dirt on it or something! :-d 
Darn good looking watch, my friend.....pretty neat having a limited edition that we all got a little input in on your arm, isn't it?


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*



JRMTactical said:


> I'm too afraid to wear mine, Jose....I might get some dirt on it or something! :-d
> Darn good looking watch, my friend.....pretty neat having a limited edition that we all got a little input in on your arm, isn't it?


haha... I wear it so sporadically that it still looks like new


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

JRMTactical said:


> Any time! I like the pilot straps he has....I think he says the leather is 3mm thick, that's pretty nice for the price!


I would nevertheless and without any hesitation go for Ledermax handmade unique pieces. Might be cheaper too, and it is made by an old man, not for profit, believe me.


----------



## JRMTactical (May 4, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*



emoscambio said:


> I would nevertheless and without any hesitation go for Ledermax handmade unique pieces. Might be cheaper too, and it is made by an old man, not for profit, believe me.


"Ledermax"....is this an eBay seller's ID?


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*


----------



## Seele (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Today's purchases: Kirovskie and a St.Pete-built Start; wearing the Kirovskie now.


----------



## Tarquin (Dec 24, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*



emoscambio said:


> I would nevertheless and without any hesitation go for Ledermax handmade unique pieces. Might be cheaper too, and it is made by an old man, not for profit, believe me.


His straps look superb. I am interested, will he make special items to specification and how would you go about contacting him if so? Also can he read English, my German is not too good!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*


----------



## JRMTactical (May 4, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*



Tarquin said:


> His straps look superb. I am interested, will he make special items to specification and how would you go about contacting him if so? Also can he read English, my German is not too good!


Ok....I'm dumb I guess, I can't find anything about Ledermax. Where do I look?


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

*WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Ledermax is ledermax2011 on eBay, and his website is http://www.ledermax-werkstatt.de/
Google translate is your friend!
See my post #69 above for a pic of his open-ended pilot strap
I was impressed by a strap made by him that emoscambio posted, and am now a happy repeat customer myself


----------



## travex (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

My father bought this Slava in Moscow about 25 years ago. 
I was lazy to set the date, but wear it from morning.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

And today it's this one on a RIOS Juchten


----------



## JRMTactical (May 4, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*



OhDark30 said:


> Ledermax is ledermax2011 on eBay, and his website is Ledermax-Werkstatt
> Google translate is your friend!
> See my post #69 above for a pic of his open-ended pilot strap
> I was impressed by a strap made by him that emoscambio posted, and am now a happy repeat customer myself


Great! I searched "Ledermax" but got exactly ZILCH. :-d Gotta give this fellow a look-see! Meine Deutsche ist nicht so gut anymore (trying to write it), but I still read it fairly well. :-d I spent 3 years in Germany in the Army (1989-1991), I took the obligatory language course but I met and made quite a few German friends, so I "threw myself to the wolves" and learned from the real experts! I really miss Germany at times....I'm cooking bratwurst & Bavarian sauerkraut this weekend, because I miss the food! LOL! I miss the BIER too, but I don't drink anymore....one outta two ain't bad I guess!! :-d Thanks a ton for the info! BTW, I was just perusing your albums...nice photos and very nice watches!

EDIT: just a note....found him on eBay and WOW!!!! you all weren't kidding about not making the stuff for money! He could EASILY get 2x what he's asking...EASILY! Thanks again!


----------



## OCDood (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*



JRMTactical said:


> I miss the BIER too, but I don't drink anymore....one outta two ain't bad I guess!! :-d


Congratulations. :-! I haven't drank for 17 years and don't miss it at all anymore.

Amphibia with Motocross theme:


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*









Vostok Amfibia 1967


----------



## lucky watch (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

September not August!


----------



## JRMTactical (May 4, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*



OCDood said:


> *Congratulations. :-! I haven't drank for 17 years* and don't miss it at all anymore.
> 
> Amphibia with Motocross theme:


Thank YOU! Congrats as well!


----------



## hb5 (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*



OCDood said:


> Congratulations. :-! I haven't drank for 17 years and don't miss it at all anymore.
> 
> Amphibia with Motocross theme:


Is this an original dial? Very cool! Especially to those of us who love vintage motorcycles.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*



OhDark30 said:


> And today it's this one on a RIOS Juchten


Seeing this beautiful Strela tempted me to put this on this morning (I know, it's German).








But I'll be putting this on soon in preparation for my 2 kid first (ever) soccer games. :-d









(I know, it's time for some new photos... just need some free time...)


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

A bit of wrist swapping today


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Saturday morning U6 swarmball


----------



## JRMTactical (May 4, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*



JonS1967 said:


> Seeing this beautiful Strela tempted me to put this on this morning (I know, it's German).
> View attachment 1214436
> 
> 
> ...


That Junghans is stunning, my friend....you won't hear any of us griping because it's German! The 1967 is a good fit! I reckon I need to hire you to shoot photos for me! :-d


----------



## Mecano (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

 
Moscow Classic 3133/01511058S aka "fliegeruhr"


----------



## lucky watch (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Time for a change and some reading tonight.


----------



## windy1 (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

aviator today


----------



## billbrasky (Nov 26, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*


----------



## JRMTactical (May 4, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Back in Black

Some cool effects to show I'm not COMPLETELY photographically challenged!  OK, it's B&W....that's an 'effect' right??? AND a cool frame thingy!


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*



JRMTactical said:


> Back in Black
> 
> Some cool effects to show I'm not COMPLETELY photographically challenged!  OK, it's B&W....that's an 'effect' right??? AND a cool frame thingy!


See. You don't need help taking photos. Nice work!


----------



## JRMTactical (May 4, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*



JonS1967 said:


> See. You don't need help taking photos. Nice work!


Thanks, I have had a complex about this stuff for a couple years now.


----------



## Seele (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

The other new acquisition today, the St. Pete-built Start. Currently on this Speidel expanding bracelet to see how they go together.


----------



## mp34me (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Basic Komandirskie today....


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*



mp34me said:


> Basic Komandirskie today....
> View attachment 1215022


Doesn't get any better than this! Nice Komandirskie! I wish they still made this dial.


----------



## mitadoc (Oct 2, 2010)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*









Raketa 24hr Radio Room.

Ric


----------



## putra3007 (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*



Seele said:


> The other new acquisition today, the St. Pete-built Start. Currently on this Speidel expanding bracelet to see how they go together.
> 
> View attachment 1214966


Mine says hi...


----------



## putra3007 (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*



mitadoc said:


>


brother says hello


----------



## Seele (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*



putra3007 said:


> Mine says hi...
> 
> View attachment 1215164


Good to see a cousin!


----------



## lucky watch (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Luch Amphibia Favourite.


----------



## gekos (Dec 24, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*


----------



## weodmonath (Aug 4, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Sunday morning...


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Amphibian 2209 with brass bezel, _again_


----------



## REDSWAN13 (Aug 19, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Komandirskie banners.


----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Elektronika with 1978 engravings on the caseback


----------



## billbrasky (Nov 26, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

What kind of car is that Emoscambio?


----------



## lucky watch (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

My wife is wearing her Vostok Europe AN-225 Mriya.


----------



## OCDood (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

It's Sunday, so my Amphibia dedicated to The Church of the Intercession of The Holy Virgin, on the River Nerl:


----------



## Seele (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*



billbrasky said:


> What kind of car is that Emoscambio?


Renault Alpine; in fiction, Major Misato Katsuragi drives one in French racing blue, but converted to electric.

As Michael Caine said, "not a lot of people know that"! :-d


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

My favourite vintage Raketa for Sunday


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Watching football (US version);


----------



## REDSWAN13 (Aug 19, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Raining here so switched to my trusty Amphibia, properly waterproof.


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

Seele said:


> Renault Alpine; in fiction, Major Misato Katsuragi drives one in French racing blue, but converted to electric.
> 
> As Michael Caine said, "not a lot of people know that"! :-d


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alpine_A310


----------



## billbrasky (Nov 26, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*



emoscambio said:


> Alpine A310 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Anything that has multiple Weber carbs is cool in my book


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

I took this picture in my driveway yesterday with my cell phone as we ran out to my kid's soccer practice. I didn't get a chance to post it until now. I'm kind of amazed how good the quality can be just using my cell phone along with a little editing in iPhoto. Gotta love technology. Even a clueless photographer like me can make something look half way decent. Go figure :think:









I'm wearing this one now. I still love this watch all of these years later. In fact I love everything about it but the strap size. 20 mm woulda been nice. 22 mm even better. But I love the shape of the case and the bezel... and the dial! And in some ways it feels to be better quality than my modern Amphibias (not including the 1967, of course). Cheers, Jon


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*


----------



## Seele (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

A bit of rough and tumble today; this works well enough.


----------



## putra3007 (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*



emoscambio said:


> View attachment 1216165


Not a very clear shot (using my useless BB) but the lil' brother says hello


----------



## weodmonath (Aug 4, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

A miserable wet day here. i am not going to risk any of my Russian watches! Instead, I shall wear something that doesn't matter - like this, obtained from a car boot fair a few weeks ago. I thought it was a fake - it isn't. It wasn't working, but I happened to have a replacement movement lying around...


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*


----------



## gekos (Dec 24, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Sturmanskie


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Poljot 3133


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*


Untitled by josmo506, on Flickr


----------



## billbrasky (Nov 26, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*



Reno said:


>


That picture of Putin curling a bar of gold is perfect and made me crack up.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*



billbrasky said:


> That picture of Putin curling a bar of gold is perfect and made me crack up.


;-)


----------



## GBOGH (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Monday 9/9...


----------



## billbrasky (Nov 26, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

My favorite 3AKA3


----------



## OCDood (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

One of my favorite Amphibia on my new stingray strap:


----------



## ch196 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Zaria 2009


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*








I was [STRIKE]too damned lazy to[/STRIKE] [EDIT]in a hurry and forgot[/EDIT] to set the correct weekday and date.


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

"Restored" Raketa today...movement cleaned and oiled dial and hands re-lumed (face turned out just "ok" in my opinion)...powerful lume (Noctiluma "off-white"). "Throw-away" Vostok band suits it in my opinion.


----------



## REDSWAN13 (Aug 19, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Gold plated Slava quartz.


----------



## RobNJ (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

A little bird told me...

Chistopol Chaika 2605 today, from sometime between the mid 50s and mid 60s. The crown is an obvious replacement, though it does make it wind very nicely relative to some other old watches with my stubby fingers, but I think everything else (the hands, the brass/chrome combination) is correct. Tells time and the date works!


----------



## JRMTactical (May 4, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*



schnurrp said:


> "Restored" Raketa today...movement cleaned and oiled dial and hands re-lumed (face turned out just "ok" in my opinion)...powerful lume (Noctiluma "off-white"). "Throw-away" Vostok band suits it in my opinion.


Looks good buddy! I like how the camera caught the second hand sweep at 5 o'clock... Kinda neat!


----------



## Martins. (Dec 14, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

POBEDA


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## OCDood (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Raketa with anti-magnetic feature:


----------



## billbrasky (Nov 26, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*


----------



## JRMTactical (May 4, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*



billbrasky said:


> View attachment 1218075


Is that a "Turbine Diver".....I've seen those and think they're neat looking. I had a Black Sea but I sold it to buy something else.


----------



## billbrasky (Nov 26, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Yep, finally got a link remover and was able to resize. Today is my first time actually wearing it, and I'm enjoying it. It is a hefty watch for sure and has a good weight to it.


----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Wearing my bestest tankadirskie today.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*


----------



## stere (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*



emoscambio said:


>


And here its long lost cousin:


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*


----------



## gekos (Dec 24, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Poljot *Stadium*


----------



## OCDood (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*



OhDark30 said:


>


I really like those. b-) I don't have one with the plane on it.


----------



## OCDood (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Raketa perpetual calendar on blue nylon strap:


----------



## junkman (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Good afternoon guys!

Today I'm wearing Russian...My Amphibia KGB watch...


















































Have a good one!


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Wrist-testing recently acquired type 119 amphibian to decide if service is needed. I'll probably relume the hands and hour dots.....


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Evening change. Will be doing a bit of aviating with this, if that lot in the background cooperates


----------



## constantin-o-politan (Dec 25, 2008)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Hi,
Tonneau amphibia today, happy


----------



## Martins. (Dec 14, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Poljot Crono Soviet 3133


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ch196 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Chaika for today


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*


----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

An Amphibian today, I'm hoping the sky will turn blue like the dial.....will have to wait and see :think:


----------



## junkman (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*


----------



## billbrasky (Nov 26, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*



schnurrp said:


> Wrist-testing recently acquired type 119 amphibian to decide if service is needed. I'll probably relume the hands and hour dots.....


That strap look very familiar. Did you pull it off another watch or did you buy it somewhere?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*


----------



## Martins. (Dec 14, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Vostok Albatros 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## OCDood (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Raketa with coin edge bezel and Cyrillic calendar:


----------



## putra3007 (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Fresh from Germany, tribute to Russian Aviators!!

Everyone have a great Friday and coming weekend.


----------



## REDSWAN13 (Aug 19, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Raketa 2628.H


----------



## drbobguy (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Strela 31681. Still can't believe how cheaply I got this. After demagnetizing and regulating it's my most accurate 3133 I think. Less than 20 seconds off after a week of wear. Unfortunately I tried removing the "strela" logo on the glass caseback and scratched up the caseback pretty good in the process. Will have to find a replacement sometime.


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

From the bottom of the watch drawer: A Buran chrono. I find this chrono a bit underwhelming - the proportions aren't quite right, I suppose, and it is a bit too shiny.


----------



## drbobguy (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*



Ham2 said:


> From the bottom of the watch drawer: A Buran chrono. I find this chrono a bit underwhelming - the proportions aren't quite right, I suppose, and it is a bit too shiny.


Looks good to me! Have you considered putting it on leather? Getting rid of that polished bracelet might help if it's too blingy for you.


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

drbobguy said:


> Looks good to me! Have you considered putting it on leather? Getting rid of that polished bracelet might help if it's too blingy for you.


I have been thinking about that


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

To work







At home


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*








Assembled in Poland. 36mm made to a wristwatch. Kind of CHelyabinski Ural, thus...


----------



## Ecce (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*


----------



## junkman (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*


----------



## REDSWAN13 (Aug 19, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Vostok at the Pier Head & Albert Dock Liverpool.


----------



## putra3007 (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*



arktika1148 said:


> View attachment 1220390


A cousin says hi...


----------



## billbrasky (Nov 26, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*









Still wearing this.


----------



## gekos (Dec 24, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

I'm thinking maybe it's a time to buy some more of them... Poljot Stadium


----------



## putra3007 (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Gagarin (and capsule) blasted off from Germany and landed yesterday... and you know what.... it kinda match the German technology in some way or another :-d

Have a lazy Saturday morning everyone!!


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Congratulations Mr Reno ,very nice this Raketa Big Zero :-!

(Je l'ai vu sur MGN aussi bien sûr  )


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*


----------



## lucky watch (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

New strap on this morning. Luch Favorite Amphibia.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Two old "dudes"


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*


----------



## REDSWAN13 (Aug 19, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Gagarin 50th anniversary Sturmanskie.


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

arktika1148 said:


>


I need a Patriot from Volmax....


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

119 amphibian again after re-luming....running okay so no open heart surgery required...


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Got called into work and wore this







Put on this when I got home


----------



## OCDood (Mar 12, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Pobeda from the 3rd quarter of 1954:


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

I was just messing around and thought I'd try the Dude on the mesh I had on my 1967. I think I like it! b-)


----------



## Nucas (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*



Ham2 said:


> I have been thinking about that


I have the same buran, leather really sets it off. I have it on tan ostrich (got the idea from another f10 reg, it really works great). I'll concede I'd like it better if it was matte for everyday wear as I think the chrome makes it dressier.


----------



## REDSWAN13 (Aug 19, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Cold & wet today so its my Amphibia 2416b.


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Vintage 3133 today


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

Wrong place and wrong weather for my Amfibia.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Zaria


----------



## windy1 (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

gagarin 50th anniversary watch today


----------



## JRMTactical (May 4, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*



windy1 said:


> gagarin 50th anniversary watch today


I'm really wanting one of those..... Will you send me yours to test out for a few years before I decide to buy?


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

JRMTactical said:


> I'm really wanting one of those..... Will you send me yours to test out for a few years before I decide to buy?


(Please be sure to demand a transfer of guarantee while testing, and the original box)


----------



## JRMTactical (May 4, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*



emoscambio said:


> (Please be sure to demand a transfer of guarantee while testing, and the original box)


Ahhh...yes, thank you! I almost forgot. Windy1, please make sure when you send it on that all those things are included, because I know you're packing it up right now for shipment. Make certain you insure it!

LOL. I'm getting out of hand here!


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

I like it so much with the mesh I decided to wear the Dude again today! :-!


----------



## billbrasky (Nov 26, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Football (American), cheap beer, and a 67'.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*


----------



## Nucas (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*



GuessWho said:


> Zaria


now that is a nice watch by any standard. where did you manage to find that beauty?


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Wearing my secret Soviet Poljot 2612 under a NewYork dial branded _Henri Gireaux_, aka _Bernhuf_, aka _Victor Huff_. Unbeknownst to anybody else of course...















Many Cold War Henri Gireaux watches were Soviet (Poljot 2409 or 2612) movements disguised into Swiss looking watches by a New York based entrepreneur, Victor Huff. Unbeknownst to anybody else of course...


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*


----------



## gekos (Dec 24, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Almost pristine Raketa "World Time" with transformed Timex Expedition strap to BUND.


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Something classy to start of the new work week and a new job:


----------



## Mecano (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

My blue Vostok "1943"


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*










sent from my Huawei P6 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## junkman (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*


----------



## junkman (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

This we are into home appliances with this last Chaika fridge, let me show you a TV:









Here is my _bullhead_, sorry unicornhead Lip ), named "Big TV black" and designed by Roger Tallon in 1975. A faintest link to the Soviet watch industry, hence.

From the LIP website:
"Tallon's design keeps all the particulars that make a watch as analogic dial, traditional movement, time fitting by the crown, wrist watch, current strap and buckle. However, this watch breaks with the jewel watch concept, exploding the straitjacket of the classical watchmaking shapes."

"Lip watch Big TV Black"








"Superbe watch Lip Big TV Black by Roger Tallon"








"Sandwiched leather strap and engraved case back in stainless steel"








"Engraved stainless steel buckle on the Big TV"








"Lip Big TV black on wrist"








LIP Watch Exhibition New York City July 2008


----------



## jolurove (Jan 21, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Here's mine. 3133 kirova.










How come there are this many ruskies out there and yet I have never seen one in the wild! I have the strange habit of looking at peoples watches on the streets. I've had more than one disproving stare out of it

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*



jolurove said:


> ! I have the strange habit of looking at peoples watches on the streets. I've had more than one disproving stare out of it


Same here. You must have a good sight, or choose another passion, like shoes or purses, as my wife does.


----------



## Mecano (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Volmax Aviator


----------



## broct (Apr 25, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

The watch that started me to learn more about unique time pieces

My first russian _watch_: Sturmanskie Chronograph Titan _SS 20_ *...*


----------



## Jani1 (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Raketa 2609 (Baltika)


----------



## Nucas (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*



jolurove said:


> How come there are this many ruskies out there and yet I have never seen one in the wild! I have the strange habit of looking at peoples watches on the streets. I've had more than one disproving stare out of it


 if I can tell I've been noticed I just always go "nice watch." I've never had this poorly received, people like knowing they've made a good choice. I actually teach my staff to use the compliment to strike up conversations with guests.


----------



## jolurove (Jan 21, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*



Nucas said:


> if I can tell I've been noticed I just always go "nice watch." I've never had this poorly received, people like knowing they've made a good choice. I actually teach my staff to use the compliment to strike up conversations with guests.


That's actually good advice. Next time I get busted I'll just say "nice watch". Though if I see a strela or an amphibia I'll probably ask if that person is a fellow forum member!

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk


----------



## lucky watch (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

New today my first ministry case. The Vostok bracelets are getting better but it still has to go.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*



Nucas said:


> now that is a nice watch by any standard. where did you manage to find that beauty?


Got it off eBay seller alex1076597 last December, they didn't stay in stock for very long! I haven't seen any since; there were some nice ones with a moon-phase complication for sale around the same time as well.

Keywords to look for are "Zaria 3105" or "Zarya 3105"


----------



## Scarface3133 (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

My timepiece... AChS-1 board clock

















And Komandirskie Tank for company


----------



## ch196 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Poljot Stadium this evening


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*



billbrasky said:


> Football (American), cheap beer, and a 67'.
> 
> View attachment 1223040


Fantastic photo! Great watch too. :-!


----------



## putra3007 (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

A simple alarm for me today....
Good day everyone!


----------



## junkman (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*


----------



## Jani1 (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Slava


----------



## CCCP (Jul 1, 2006)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*


----------



## lucky watch (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

2 new to me watches today, here is the first. Vostok Amphibia Russian navy. Hand wound, 1970 to early 80.


----------



## lucky watch (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Next up a Poljot 1974, 2614.2H movement 17 jewels hand wound.


----------



## yurikim (Jan 13, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Vostok Sixties


----------



## Topi (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*



yurikim said:


> Vostok Sixties
> 
> View attachment 1225624


Oozing style. Me likey very much.

Topi


----------



## schnurrp (May 4, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Wrist testing recent arrival I serviced and had to replace the balance......All original including crown and low-profile crystal, very little brassing of case, came with real lizard band.


----------



## ch196 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Another recent acquisition, courtesy of our colleague amil:


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

A rare Sekonda 3017 on a shiny brown alligator band: an almost plain black dial with paddle hands and only a tachymeter scale


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Today a Fortis Trueline with a 21 jewels automatic AS1876, and an Arabic language weekday.









And, yes, the weekday is right! Tomorrow is Friday, and that one is printed in red! Easy to check


----------



## yurikim (Jan 13, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*


----------



## amil (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

3133 yesterday


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

*WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

One of my favourites on the wrist, but so difficult to capture the shifting reflections of the aged dial
My Raketa Jet


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Haven't worn this one in a while, my Poljot Quartz


----------



## junkman (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Hasn't left my wrist since I got in Monday. Loving it! :-d


----------



## mendozer (May 10, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Showing solidarity with my comrade OhDark30.


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

My just-arrived 3133 Aviator!
https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/3133-decision-help-911055-2.html#post6790452


----------



## travex (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*


----------



## weodmonath (Aug 4, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Today's new arrival - bought as a 'scrapper'. It isn't now...


----------



## cestommek (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Something from 1959.........


----------



## JRMTactical (May 4, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*



Ham2 said:


> Something from 1959.........
> 
> View attachment 1226962


I'll trade you a real good dog for that one!  I'll chip in $50 to sweeten the deal!


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

JRMTactical said:


> I'll trade you a real good dog for that one!  I'll chip in $50 to sweeten the deal!


You're making a tempting offer ....


----------



## weodmonath (Aug 4, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*



Ham2 said:


> You're making a tempting offer ....


I'll up the offer - two tins of dog food as well!

Where did you find that little beauty?


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

weodmonath said:


> I'll up the offer - two tins of dog food as well!
> 
> Where did you find that little beauty?


That one I got from a seller in Germany (Munich I think) - the same one who is selling the open ended vintage style aviator straps you pointed out. He found it in an vintage watch show so no story behind its origins. I have a second one that I bought from a seller in Moscow (buy it now obo - selling it for a friend,...can't take leas than x$$$$... Blah blah blah).... Not in as nice a condition as the one today but still nice. So I have one each for my boys.


----------



## Nucas (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Poljot Shturmanskie with black dial - went with me to a Fedway liquor show in Garfield NJ yesterday.

went to a nice dive bar after the event, got a compliment on it from a fellow watchnerd wearing a nice Deep Blue chrono. we went off for like 20 minutes about watches and he said he'd try to get me the number of a good watch guy in the city. pretty sure he's a watchuseek connoisseur.. man, what are the odds?









i was only up there to work for a week, and was crashing on my boss's couch. guy who owns one broken hamilton. last night he ordered two Amphibias from ChistopolCity. it usually takes longer for me to infect friends with my crazy, i'm really proud of this feat.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*


----------



## junkman (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Longines Admiral (Movement L636.2)
Oh my, a non Russian :roll:


----------



## Topi (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

The 090 Radio Room reissue on wrist with an aftermarket solid SS bracelet:









The clasp side of the bracelet:









Much to my surprise the lume of this watch worked without actually specially charging under a lamp. The brighter lume of the paddle hands is still visible. I'll see in the evening how long the luminance lasts.









Topi


----------



## Mecano (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Volmax Aviator 31681


----------



## yurikim (Jan 13, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Luch 2209, 1983.


----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*








LACO B-Uhr with matching Aunts & Uncles bag...


----------



## amil (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

today


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

My first 710 Scuba Dude arrived yesterday from Meranom. I immediately took it off of the horrible stock bracelet and temporarily put it in a Steinhart leather band.









I do have this band on order for it though.









And I have this bezel incoming from Pers.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*



yurikim said:


> Luch 2209, 1983.
> View attachment 1227431


Love this watch, looking for one myself...


----------



## 103ssv (Jan 11, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*


----------



## jolurove (Jan 21, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Relaxing at home with the scuba dude









Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk


----------



## weodmonath (Aug 4, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Another resurrected 'dead' 3133 today. This one had been subjected to the attentions of a butcher, presumably using a knife and fork as tools. Stem broken, start/stop lever broken, cams all twiddled, hands bent. All sorted now, but it still wants a new minute jumper (mangled, needless to say, and I don't have a spare).

This is one of the limited edition ones, with a glass back. I don't think they are as well finished as the earlier watches, and I am slightly baffled by the curious mix of Cyrillic and Roman alphabets on the dial.









Edit - Oops! date is a day behind. That does my OCD no good at all!!!


----------



## Scarface3133 (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Last Sunday, a current Slava model - Slava 2427 automatic, still ticking after a couple months and keeps good time too


----------



## Nucas (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

poljot buran i bought from a fellow in israel in beautiful shape.









this watch's dial is definitely smaller than what is currently fashionable, but it's well proportioned in a way that's hard to describe.









here it is next to my wreck-it ralph sized hands. typical hockey puck 3133, perhaps, but it wears great and is eye-catching, i think. also observe a dryer sheet from a fresh load.


----------



## weodmonath (Aug 4, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

I think the Buran is a very good design - not too big. Mine says 'Hello'...


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

This morning...









This afternoon... sorry about the blurry shot.









It's been a very Russian week since my 090 showed up on Monday. Put the 1967 on today to compare them a bit after having worn the 090 all week. There are things I love about both watches and I find that they are both keepers for me! As silly as this might sound, I won't try swimming with the 196 so the 090 is more versatile for me.


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Scuba Dude today

sent from my Huawei P6 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## billbrasky (Nov 26, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*









Finally got around to wearing my 5/6 today after wearing the 67' the past 4 days. I'm enjoying it very much, but kicking myself for not ordering the other case style as well.

The stock bracelet is surprisingly not that bad IMO. I was expecting it to pull at my considerable wrist hair very badly, but it has been fine so far.


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Friday and chillin' with the Chairman


----------



## Nucas (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*



billbrasky said:


> View attachment 1227953
> 
> 
> Finally got around to wearing my 5/6 today after wearing the 67' the past 4 days. I'm enjoying it very much, but kicking myself for not ordering the other case style as well.
> ...


man, i love that design. wish i'd moseyed on around these parts even a week sooner and gotten one.


----------



## JRMTactical (May 4, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*



billbrasky said:


> View attachment 1227953
> 
> 
> Finally got around to wearing my 5/6 today after wearing the 67' the past 4 days. I'm enjoying it very much, but kicking myself for not ordering the other case style as well.
> ...


Did Irina sell all of them? I wasn't sure how many they had limited the run to....last I heard the number was "open ended". That has been a few months back, though. When I got mine in the mailbox I couldn't think of what the heck I had gotten in. When I opened it and that gleaming ministry case and red dial came into view...WOW!!! They are definitely gorgeous watches!


----------



## putra3007 (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*



weodmonath said:


> I think the Buran is a very good design - not too big. Mine says 'Hello'...
> 
> View attachment 1227869


Not on my wrist today but little cousin saying hello from home!


----------



## junkman (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*


----------



## lucky watch (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Still loving the 2 tone dial on this. Must get round to setting the date. Have a good weekend.


----------



## weodmonath (Aug 4, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*


----------



## Martins. (Dec 14, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Majak


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Been wearing this since last thursday. It came on a nice silicon strap, but it's not really my cup of tea, so I'll be on the lookout for a red/black nato like I have on my old radio room amphibian.


----------



## lucky watch (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Red and black Nato might look cool. 








sq100 said:


> Been wearing this since last thursday. It came on a nice silicon strap, but it's not really my cup of tea, so I'll be on the lookout for a red/black nato like I have on my old radio room amphibian.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*









Blue Scuba for the last day of Summer


----------



## billbrasky (Nov 26, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Got a nice little package in the mail today:


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*



billbrasky said:


> Got a nice little package in the mail today:
> 
> View attachment 1228794
> 
> ...


Incredible! It looks brand new. Congrats.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Again today 









Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mp34me (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Something new and something old - my marriage to my Russians...


----------



## billbrasky (Nov 26, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

I see I wasn't the only one in the mood for a tonneau today  Thanks Jon, your's isn't so bad either.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*



billbrasky said:


> I see I wasn't the only one in the mood for a tonneau today  Thanks Jon, your's isn't so bad either.


Yeah. But yours is better than mine! :-d

If I could find a vintage one in that kind of condition...


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*



mp34me said:


> Something new and something old - my marriage to my Russians...
> 
> View attachment 1228858
> 
> View attachment 1228859


Very nice! The RRs are growing on me 

I have a noob question about your tankist. I've noticed discussion about 3AKA but don't understand how your tankist differs from mine. Can someone please explain?









Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## billbrasky (Nov 26, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*



JonS1967 said:


> Yeah. But yours is better than mine! :-d
> 
> If I could find a vintage one in that kind of condition...


It's really not that hard to find those models on the 'Bay for $50-70. And mine isn't perfect, the lighting was just very kind to it this late-afternoon.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*



billbrasky said:


> It's really not that hard to find those models on the 'Bay for $50-70. And mine isn't perfect, the lighting was just very kind to it this late-afternoon.


Wow! Really? I don't really use the 'Bay. Guess I should start.


----------



## billbrasky (Nov 26, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*



JonS1967 said:


> Wow! Really? I don't really use the 'Bay. Guess I should start.


Here's one:

VOSTOK Amphibian 2209 Soviet USSR Watch Stainless Steel Tonneau Case Serviced | eBay

I've never used that seller so can't vouch for him though


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*



billbrasky said:


> Here's one:
> 
> VOSTOK Amphibian 2209 Soviet USSR Watch Stainless Steel Tonneau Case Serviced | eBay
> 
> I've never used that seller so can't vouch for him though


Very tempting.


----------



## JRMTactical (May 4, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*



JonS1967 said:


> Very nice! The RRs are growing on me
> 
> I have a noob question about your tankist. I've noticed discussion about 3AKA but don't understand how your tankist differs from mine. Can someone please explain?
> 
> ...


See the wording at the bottom of the dial....yours translates to "MADE IN USSR" -- Сделано в СССР. The Заказ мо СССР translates to "Order USSR MINISTRY OF DEFENSE". The заказ watches were produced by order of the USSR MOD for sale in military only shops (at least that's what has been understood)..... They are harder to find and usually command a premium. I now return to my drug induced stupor....medically supervised and ordered.... Whee!


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*


----------



## junkman (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

























Vostok Amfibia 1967.

Ric


----------



## gekos (Dec 24, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Sturmy


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)




----------



## 104RS (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*



JRMTactical said:


> See the wording at the bottom of the dial....yours translates to "MADE IN USSR" -- Сделано в СССР. The Заказ мо СССР translates to "Order USSR MINISTRY OF DEFENSE". The заказ watches were produced by order of the USSR MOD for sale in military only shops (at least that's what has been understood)..... They are harder to find and usually command a premium. I now return to my drug induced stupor....medically supervised and ordered.... Whee!


Thanks for the explanation! Makes complete sense. Mine was imported to the US just after the wall fell. I bought it from a local San Diego department store which seems like an impossible scenario today. I can still remember drooling over the various models in the display case. I'm pretty sure I paid a ridiculous amount, somewhere around $180 USD.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Russian movement&#8230;
































































*VE* _TU-144_


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

In the morning








In the evening


----------



## RobNJ (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

After some crystal polishing and bezel repainting (and a new band, barely visible here - black rubber with yellow stitching):


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

*WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

As part of London's Open House weekend I visited the Czech and Slovak embassies, designed in the 70s by Jan Bočan. In honour of the occasion I wore my 70s Prim. 
































The complementary Urquell went down well


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*



OhDark30 said:


> As part of London's Open House weekend I visited the Czech and Slovak embassies, designed in the 70s by Jan Bočan. In honour of the occasion I wore my 70s Prim.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have my Prim quartz arriving in a few days...


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*



emoscambio said:


> View attachment 1229960
> 
> View attachment 1229961


O_O a Maxim Gorky ! I love this watch !!


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*



emoscambio said:


> I have my Prim quartz arriving in a few days...
> View attachment 1230011


Love that dial, emoscambio! Looking forward to pics


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

First Autumn day&#8230; the weather is simply _glorious_&#8230; b-)


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Komandirskie with recycled dial today

sent from my Huawei P6 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Mecano (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

MC Nighthunter


----------



## travex (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

still RR


----------



## junkman (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*


----------



## lucky watch (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

On a day like that a glass of Normandy cider would go down very well.


Reno said:


> First Autumn day&#8230; the weather is simply _glorious_&#8230; b-)


----------



## vdr74 (Jun 28, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*


----------



## drbobguy (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*









First day wearing my new amphibia and it happens to rain. I didn't even remove the wrapper from the stock bracelet before removing it. It didn't seem terrible, but the photos I've seen of this model on shark mesh made me go that route.


----------



## Mister Mike (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Just landed:


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*



lucky watch said:


> On a day like that a glass of Normandy cider would go down very well.


Absolutely ;-)

We had to turn down the boiler yesterday, the weather forecast is 22~24°C for the week b-)


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*















When will Chinese learn about correct kerning???
Or is random letter-spacing en vogue?


----------



## junkman (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

What a huge picture, I can almost see the fountain on my home town's central square


----------



## Mecano (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

today


----------



## weodmonath (Aug 4, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*


----------



## Perdendosi (May 10, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*








My just-arrived limited edition, one-handed. GAZ- GL1 Luch from the watch.ru project!


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Amphibia with a Pers bezel.


----------



## Rentacop (May 16, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Steam, love the bezel! I've got to get one of those!
Today I'm wearing my blue Amphibia, I've got it on this leather cuff style band. I've tried all sorts of other bands and bracelets and keep coming back to this one:


----------



## lucky watch (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*



vdr74 said:


> View attachment 1230402


Love that strap looks like a Vostok.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*



Rentacop said:


> Steam, love the bezel! I've got to get one of those!
> Today I'm wearing my blue Amphibia, I've got it on this leather cuff style band. I've tried all sorts of other bands and bracelets and keep coming back to this one:
> View attachment 1231095


I really like this dial! That's how they get you. Before you know it you've bought more watches so you can enjoy all of the dial variants :roll:.


----------



## lucky watch (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Well this arrived today. Raketa 2409 movement. New old stock with the original packet and the papers.


----------



## travex (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

switched to Zim UFO


----------



## REDSWAN13 (Aug 19, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Raketa & i have just noticed its the 24th not the 25th.


----------



## Rentacop (May 16, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*



JonS1967 said:


> I really like this dial! That's how they get you. Before you know it you've bought more watches so you can enjoy all of the dial variants :roll:.


Thanks! The dial is a really nice shade of blue that's hard to get a good picture of. I'd like to get a blue scuba dude as well...


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

To work







At home


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*


----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

This Titan strela for today.


----------



## jolurove (Jan 21, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*



sq100 said:


> This Titan strela for today.


That looks great! Is it NOS?

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 usando Tapatalk


----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Yes it was from a seller in Spain who had a batch of those watches for sale. I'm glad I was able to get one of them 

See the corresponding thread https://www.watchuseek.com/f10/titan-3017-strela-ever-seen-one-these-808879.html
Sellers pics at [url]http://www.slickpic.com/u/Relojesvintage1ebay/TITANStrela3017Poljot?squared
[/URL]


----------



## timanthes (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Vostok Red Sea!


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*



sq100 said:


> This Titan strela for today.


€690 isn't bad for a NOS! The lume is really incredibly powerful, after so many years!

Was Titan for the Spanish and/or South-American market?


----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

I actually paid quite a bit less for mine, so I feel it was money well spent ;-)

I'm not sure about which markets, but Spain seems to be one of the targets.


----------



## 104RS (Mar 31, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Just arrived brand new *BURAN* 'Alarm'


----------



## weodmonath (Aug 4, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

First one of my batch of six 'parts or repair' watches from eBay is now restored...


----------



## weodmonath (Aug 4, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

...and the next...


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Just another day with my 1967 

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RobNJ (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

TV time.









I was reminded today of the legendary Raketa water resistance - legendary as in "fictitious," "not real," or "a figment of the imagination." I went for a walk with it on. It is cooling down in Texas - only 35 degrees C today - so I wasn't sweating too much, but enough that when I came back the crystal was fogged from the inside. Popped the back and let it air out for 20 minutes, no harm no foul.


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

I started the workday with my Sekonda "big A" strela - goes well with my new work environment and having to wear grown-up trousers/pants to the office.






I got home to find the postman had delivered my Kirova/Urofa homage;












As others have said, this watch is an impressive interpretation of the original: the case finish is very good, with domed crystal, hooded pushers and large domed crown. The strap, though, is a bit stiff and uncomfortable due to its thickness. And short. I will be swapping that for a spare Laco flieger strap I have. And now, a family picture with grandpa.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Just got a package from Belarus today...





















A new Luch from buy-and-use.by , a modern TV styled watch! It has the 1801.1 movement, the crystal is raised (I am pretty sure it is acrylic) and the case is coated in zirconium nitride. I was surprised by the weight and size of this watch from Luch, it was definitely worth the price!


----------



## hks3sgte (Sep 5, 2009)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

No Date Scuba Dude for a few days in September


Untitled by CesarDGomez, on Flickr


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

GuessWho said:


> Just got a package from Belarus today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 This one I still received directly brought from Minsk by a friend. Later on I decided to use the service of our lovely selling lady, and of Belpochta with their nice and exotic cardboxes.
Mine was delivered on a nice faux lizard strap from Belarus producer Ardi.


----------



## Mecano (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

GuessWho very cool looking watch!And ZrN plating.Does the case have a slightly gold color? I believe Zirconium nitride coating has a pastel/light gold color.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*



Mecano said:


> GuessWho very cool looking watch!And ZrN plating.Does the case have a slightly gold color? I believe Zirconium nitride coating has a pastel/light gold color.


It is a lighter colour than a true gold plating, although it should last longer. It almost looks chrome under certain lighting, with just a hint of yellow. I have another new Luch that has the same coating; they also use Titanium Nitride as a coating for some models which is closer to the gold colour, but apparently isn't as tough.

Their website actually has some great descriptions of all the platings they use: O.J.-S.C. "Minsk Watch Plant"

That is one thing I like about Luch as a company, they are very honest in all the materials/movements they use in their watches.



> Mine was delivered on a nice faux lizard strap from Belarus producer Ardi.


Same here, it is 20mm as well!


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*



hks3sgte said:


> No Date Scuba Dude for a few days in September
> 
> 
> Untitled by CesarDGomez, on Flickr


Great watch! Did it come with that bezel? Enjoy it!


----------



## Mecano (Jul 11, 2010)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*



GuessWho said:


> It is a lighter colour than a true gold plating, although it should last longer. It almost looks chrome under certain lighting, with just a hint of yellow. I have another new Luch that has the same coating; they also use Titanium Nitride as a coating for some models which is closer to the gold colour, but apparently isn't as tough.
> 
> Their website actually has some great descriptions of all the platings they use: O.J.-S.C. "Minsk Watch Plant"
> 
> ...


Nice to see that Luch is going strong.I see many women's watches too-they even make children mechanical watches.

Back to the topic-my Poljot Journey recently arrived from Julian.Polished Poljot bracelet with solid links from Irina.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

*BURAN* '_Alarm_' for the second day


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Good afternoon fellas!

"Scuba-Dude" on my wrist today...









Have a good one!


----------



## REDSWAN13 (Aug 19, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Raketa 24 hour today.


----------



## billbrasky (Nov 26, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

1967 and 1970!









Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## putra3007 (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*



JonS1967 said:


> 1967 and 1970!
> 
> View attachment 1233661
> 
> ...


This time am more keen with the 911 on the background!


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*



putra3007 said:


> This time am more keen with the 911 on the background!


Thanks! It's a 1970 911. Thought it made a nice backdrop for the 1967. And the years are so close.


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Recently I've revisited my 80s Luch (with standard UK stamp!)
















Worn this *a lot*








But today it's this


----------



## hks3sgte (Sep 5, 2009)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*



JonS1967 said:


> Great watch! Did it come with that bezel? Enjoy it!


Yes. Original acrylic bezel.


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*



putra3007 said:


> This time am more keen with the 911 on the background!


The one in front needs less oil...


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)




----------



## gekos (Dec 24, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Sharp Raketa World Time


----------



## Scarface3133 (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Meine Armbanduhr des Tages ))) der Ozean


----------



## lucky watch (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Vostok Amphibia today. The sun is shining here. Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## weodmonath (Aug 4, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Third one of the 'spares or repair' batch now done. I even found a second hand to fit - slightly loose, but that was cured with a tiny spot of shellac! It will do until the correct hand turns up...


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*


----------



## Nucas (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*









been rocking the komandirskie a lot lately.









starting to get cold around here but the wind off the ocean is still warm enough to draw people out.


----------



## RobNJ (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Buran Siber(ia), with a Molnija 3603, that I picked up for a substantial discount because of the cracked crystal. It actually isn't so bad looking straight on, and is perfectly wearable until the point I feel like replacing it. The original is mineral glass, hence the crack - is that whisper I hear a chorus for acrylic?









I'm wearing it around the house today. It doesn't actually get out much, because I do sort of find it, well, a _bit_ big. When it sits in a drawer next to a Moskva, a Zvezda, and a couple of mid-century American watches of "classic proportions" it is like Gulliver and the Lilliputians up in there. "Nyah, nyah, bring more ropes!" cries the Moskva. What is Russian for "nyah, nyah?"


----------



## amil (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

ЛУЧ 2209


----------



## Maithree (Jan 17, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Springtime and flowers. Good morning for a Luch.


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Zaria with my big dirty fingerprint in the center of the crystal


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

Evening wear Druzhba


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

BURAN 'Signal'


----------



## travex (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Slava today


----------



## lucky watch (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Poljot alarm today.


----------



## sq100 (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

I polished this watch earlier this week, because the plexi was pretty scratched. There was one scratch left and looking at it didn't bother me because it was barely visible. Shouldn't try to take pictures of it though 










I polished it some more today, now it's hardly there on the pictures.



















I guess the dial could use a relume too, but that's still on my to learn list.


----------



## weodmonath (Aug 4, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Two more of the 'spares or repairs' are now operational. Had to fit a non-original seconds hand to the Kama.









I don't have the correct size crystal for the Kirovskie, and I am not convinced those are the original hands, but it runs well...









That makes five out of six recovered, which I reckon is a good return. The Moskva is beyond repair (broken balance staff, pallet fork, escape wheel and mainspring), but has provided some useful parts for the rest.

Edit - Oops! Forgot to fit the seconds hand to the Kirovskie...!


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## amphibic (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*


----------



## amil (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

ЛУЧ 2209 WHITE chrome


----------



## lucky watch (Jun 11, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

The Komandirskie and the clock.


----------



## dowsing (May 3, 2007)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*


----------



## REDSWAN13 (Aug 19, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Sturmanskie 50th re-issue.


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

ШТУРМАНСКИЕ









Looks pretty good on a Ledermax bund though this one is a bit short in length - last hole on the strap so had to go to a deployant


----------



## travex (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

afternoon trip


----------



## RobNJ (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Straight from the Samun Collection to mine... This arrived yesterday. Everyone needs a stone-dialed Raketa, I think (which this is inside).









The strap, well, it might not be to everyone's taste. I was trying to evoke the color variation in the dial...









Think "gila monster on a rock." Facts About the Gila Monster


----------



## billbrasky (Nov 26, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*



Ham2 said:


> ШТУРМАНСКИЕ
> 
> View attachment 1235481
> 
> ...


That dial is so clean. Was it restored? Hands repainted?


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*


----------



## billbrasky (Nov 26, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*









My favorite watch and my favorite beer in the world.


----------



## Ham2 (Nov 25, 2010)

billbrasky said:


> That dial is so clean. Was it restored? Hands repainted?


 I am inclined to think not. I got this from one of the more reputable sellers on E-Bay. But that aside, the lume is original and the red star suitably aged/faded. I don't think I've seen a restored Shturmanskie dial that wasn't blatantly obvious. The hands look original too - blued steel and suitably aged lume. I have 2 other 15j Shturmanskies in my collection with dials in poorer condition but whose hands are in very similar condition to these ones. But like most vintage Soviets, provenance can be a bit iffy. I think I just got lucky finding a 15j Shturmanskie in very good condition.


----------



## billbrasky (Nov 26, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*



Ham2 said:


> I am inclined to think not. I got this from one of the more reputable sellers on E-Bay. But that aside, the lume is original and the red star suitably aged/faded. I don't think I've seen a restored Shturmanskie dial that wasn't blatantly obvious. The hands look original too - blued steel and suitably aged lume. I have 2 other 15j Shturmanskies in my collection with dials in poorer condition but whose hands are in very similar condition to these ones. But like most vintage Soviets, provenance can be a bit iffy. I think I just got lucky finding a 15j Shturmanskie in very good condition.


Well if it is original that is exceptional. Makes mine look quite dirty.  You make a good point about the dials that are restored usually being obvious. That is the case with mine. On the inner part of the dial it is very plain that someone cleaned it up a bit at some point. They kind of botched it a bit, but overall it's not that the worst 15j out there by a long shot. I'm happy enough with it.


----------



## putra3007 (Jan 12, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*



REDSWAN13 said:


> Sturmanskie 50th re-issue.


A brother says hi...


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

*BURAN* "_Signal_", again


----------



## junkman (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*


----------



## gekos (Dec 24, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

OKEAH


----------



## travex (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

hike to the lookout & black scuba dude


----------



## ch196 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Just for a laugh, I pulled out my Zaria 2609k for today. Not a watch I'd recommend to anyone, but it's keeping time


----------



## GuessWho (Jan 16, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*


----------



## mp34me (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Yesterday's...


----------



## mp34me (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Today's...


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*








Made in Moscow, not Chistopol...


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*









































































*BURAN* "Signal"


----------



## yurikim (Jan 13, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Green TV


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

On it's more formal black strap


----------



## junkman (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*


----------



## windy1 (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

can't wear a watch for about month fractured my wrist so it has to be victory molnija watch


----------



## billbrasky (Nov 26, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

I'm having a Raketa-thon. Hmmmm, where should I start? Why, at Zero of course, where else?


----------



## JRMTactical (May 4, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

For this final day of September 2013....my newest Poljot, graciously sold to me by Perdendosi!


----------



## yurikim (Jan 13, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

Luch one-hand limited edition from watch.ru: PVD, gold plated and chrome


----------



## travex (Mar 10, 2013)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

edit: I have a look into calendar and moved to October..


----------



## junkman (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*


----------



## Spiker1 (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*



junkman said:


>


Wow.

I have to admit that I'm not a big fan of gold and bling, but that is a classy, dressy watch. This photo makes the dial look like it has an almost pearl-like creaminess to it, the dial looks interesting and detailed without looking busy, and the hands are very clear and visible. Plus, I like gold when it looks like gold - almost dull with a deep lustre, not overly reflective and in-your-face.

Beautiful, junkman.


----------



## emoscambio (Nov 29, 2007)

Please visit our brand new thread! It is called... WRUW October 2013, and guess what, today is October the 6th!

Ah time flies like an arrow,... and fruit flies like a banana! (What? Yes I just made this up, never ever read it before)


----------



## JRMTactical (May 4, 2011)

*Re: WRUW September 2013 / ЧВСН Сентябрь 2013*

That is a brilliantly funny quote! I, too, have never read it ANYWHERE before! 



emoscambio said:


> Ah time flies like an arrow,... and fruit flies like a banana! (What? Yes I just made this up, never ever read it before)


----------

